# Special quilt blocks (at least to me!)



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

A couple of weeks ago one of my cousins gave me some quilt blocks that were her mothers. They are hand appliquÃ©d. She always made her quilts by hand. She did not own a sewing machine. Having these quilt blocks are very special to me, for several reasons.

Her mom was a first cousin to both of my grandparents, she and my grandmother were born just 23 days apart. They were more like sisters than cousins, but different as night and day. My great-grandmother actually nursed her along side my grandmother. My grandma always teased her that she got the drippings and that was why she was so tiny and petite and my grandma was the opposite! I called her Aunt M. Growing up they took me everywhere with them. She was a very special lady to me.

My grandma died in March 2009, she was 91. A few months later Aunt M asked me if I would go with her and her daughter to the fabric store to pick out some fabric. She wanted to do a quilt from one of the patterns from the KC Star newspaper. Of course, I went along. Then I helped her with cutting out all the appliquÃ©s for her. I would stop by from time to time to check on her, chat, she missed my grandma terribly, and see how the quilt was coming along.

In August of 2010 her health declined and she was in the hospital for a week or so. I went down and relieved her daughter several times so she could go get some lunch /dinner and just really get a break. And to be there for her. I saw her on a Sunday afternoon (she was being released Monday morning to go back to nursing home). Tuesday afternoon she was gone. She was 92. Her daughter called me first and I let everyone know on my side of the family. She just could not do it.

Her daughter wanted me to have something to remember her by (I didn't need anything for that, of course!!) but I did ask if I could have those quilt blocks she was working on. She knew we shared a love of quilting and having those blocks would mean more to me than anything. They are finally in my possession. Catching my cousin at home, tho, to pick up the blocks, is like trying to catch the wind!!!

She completed 13 blocks and 3 more blocks are almost complete. Eventually I want to finish the blocks and make the quilt top. I have never quilted a quilt by hand, tho. But I don't think quilting this quilt by machine is the way to go. I want to honor her memory by doing it her way, if that makes sense. I have never put labels on any of the quilts I have made and given away. However, I know that this quilt must have a label to tell her story.

Very special blocks from a very special lady. I was diagnosed with cancer 2 weeks ago and am facing surgery, radiation and possibly more. Still doing more biopsies to try and find all the cancer before the surgery. I have been reflecting and been on an emotional roller coaster ride for a bit, so, thanks for indulging me with reading my story.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

Billie I hope you can finish the quilt and it's label in a way that makes your Aunt smile down on you and honors her and her work it sounds like it is indeed a very special quilt so sorry to hear about your cancer diagnosis hope that you are able to have a speedy recovery of your health and positive outcome from surgery will keep you in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Your story brought tears to my eyes...wishing only the best for you. And I know you can finish that quilt.


----------



## MoTightwad (Sep 6, 2011)

Bless you my dear, and may your health improve so you can realize your dream. I feel for you as my MIL was just that sort of person and I loved her with all my heart. I have some of her blocks too and want to get them finished before my time on this earth is done. God be with you.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

((HUGS)) & prayers for you Billie... would enjoy seeing pictures of your special blocks.. keep us posted as to your progress..


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

May each block, remembered with love, and each stitch, quilted with love, bring you closer to healing!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

May you have a speedy recovery!

Finishing up those blocks should help you.

Hand quilting may turn out to be very healing for you, also. I love hand quilting and feel like I am pouring love into the quilt.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Billie, I have no doubt that you will do justice to those blocks. My prayers will be with you for your health and know that we will be here for you. Hugs.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Prayers from here that all will be well! I just finished an old quilt top for someone. The stories they could tell. I only hand quilt. I think it gives the quilt much more character.


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

That is a great story and should go with your quilt. Prayers for an easy and successful course of treatment for your cancer.


----------

